# Dichotomy here



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Why is URBAN grouped with RURAL?

Maybe lots of common concerns, but also a lot less?

I am new and will work with this. 

But .....the water being shut off, in the Mothers That Control Us Cities, is not the same, as my collecting rainwater or having a well, on my own land.

P.S. we can all work on RESTORING ALL OUR CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS!!!!

You in NYC and CHICAgo too


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

How hard is it to have your well contaminated or the pump to fail? We all need a gallon of water a day (on average). Rain water is ok, as long as it doesn't contain contamination or radioactive elements but you have to be able to filter it to be potable water. Do you have enough acreage to produce all your food? Either way you need to store some in case of drought or crop failure. I would bet that there are few here who produce everything they need in the way of food. Hygiene products are pretty much the same as are medical supplies. If you are rural then you have less threat from other people but you are also more isolated from help.

The requirements for being able to live through (and enjoy life) an emergency are very similar no matter where you live.


----------

